

How to automatically migrate all your images to the cloud - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/how_to_automatically_migrate_all_your_images_to_the_cloud

======
nadavs
This blog post describes a method that combines the advantages of automatic
image fetching from existing online locations with the advantages of managing
new images directly in the cloud using Cloudinary. This method allows lazy
migration to the cloud as well as other powerful origin pulling options.
Sample code included for Ruby on Rails, PHP, Python & Django, Node.js, .Net
and Java.

